# Ready to Route



## kentb (May 13, 2013)

Well, I finally got my first router and table. It came the day before we took our granddaughter to Disneyland so am just now getting everything set up. 

I got a Bosch 1617EVSPK and a Rockler table, fence, and plate. I know there are less expensive set-ups out there but I like the fact that the plate came pre-drilled to match the bosch router. I also bought a couple of Whiteside bits, a roundover and a rabbeting bit with several different bearings to change the rabbet depth. So guess I'm ready to start making some picture frames. Wish me luck.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Good luck Kent......... good tools


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Kent
There is no greater feeling than new tools ( good luck with frames)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kent, see the sticky thread under General Routing for all the Bosch accessories like the dust collection adapter. (that I hope you will use)


----------



## kentb (May 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. Mike - I'll check out the dust collection adapter.


----------



## kentb (May 13, 2013)

Mike - Well, I'm feeling stupid here....I haven't been able to locate the sticky thread under General Routing regarding the dust collection adapter that you mentioned? I thought it might be under the "Bosch 1617evspk/1617evstb thread but don't find it there. What am I missing? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

kentb said:


> Mike - Well, I'm feeling stupid here....I haven't been able to locate the sticky thread under General Routing regarding the dust collection adapter that you mentioned? I thought it might be under the "Bosch 1617evspk/1617evstb thread but don't find it there. What am I missing? Thanks in advance for your help.


Ken, here's a thread that lists the model #'s that you can check out on Amazon. http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/39983-dust-collection-bosch-1617-plunge-base.html

Kit on Amazon Bosch RA1173AT Dust Extraction Kit - Amazon.com


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/35050-bosch-1617evspk-1617evstb.html#post282880


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

I agree with you, John. Even if they are not new for you. 

Recently I bought a PC690 from one member and I had that feeling when I tested it.


----------



## kentb (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the information Jim and Mike. Sorry I'm just now getting back to you, been out of town all week. 

On a side note...got to see the Cubbies play at Wrigley Field. My first time there. Had a great time!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow, Disney and Wrigley in the same year!! Our 15 year old went up with some friends last night for the 3-0 win over the Cards. His first trip with just friends other than just going to Marching Band practice--it went well enough that he came back!!

We look forward to hearing router tales!! Keep in mind that the 1617 fixed base is also drilled in the same three hole pattern as the PC 690, the holes are under the sub base plate. I'll post a pic when i get home tonight.
earl


----------



## kentb (May 13, 2013)

Well...I'm learning that it's harder than it looks! My first attempt, I had a bunch of scrap and was just practicing with the roundover bit. Jeesh...it was uneven, places deeper than others, etc. And I was using three featherboards, maybe they weren't snugged up enough. Looks like I've got a lot of practice to do.


----------

